# Weekly challenge 9/8 - 9/14  Red Rover Red Rover...



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2018)

For this week’s challenge,  highlight the color red in your compositions. Be creative! Have fun! 

As always, new photos only please.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 8, 2018)

A little bit of red.



cmw3_iphone_0816.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2018)

Daylight in the garden. Still dealing with two different views of color (2nd eye surgery coming up this week) so I'm almost hesitant to post, but here goes.




red pink flower09082018_056.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




red pink flower09082018_065.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr




red pink flower09082018_067.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Daylight in the garden. Still dealing with two different views of color (2nd eye surgery coming up this week) so I'm almost hesitant to post, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go back and fix your eyes, they're pink, lol


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 8, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> go back and fix your eyes, they're pink, lol



You can't imagine how glad I will be to have matching vision. It has been a struggle in the interim between eyes. 

As to the color pink, just a reminder that it is made from a mixture of red and white, so by my standards I'm partially on theme.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2018)

Nope.  Sorry Smoke, pink is not red.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## DennyN (Sep 8, 2018)

[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-6sRRXsB/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 8, 2018)

Great shot DennyN


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 8, 2018)

Looked for red at the lake today:


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Looked for red at the lake today:



That last one is wonderful.


----------



## DennyN (Sep 8, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Great shot DennyN


Thanks..........


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Nope.  Sorry Smoke, pink is not red.[/QUOTE


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  Sorry Smoke, pink is not red.[/QUOTE
> ...



At least that post had red in it!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> At least that post had red in it!



You saw that LOL


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 9, 2018)

Just a few from today, X-T2 + XF 90mm f2 it was Ace cafe today where many 1,000s of bikers from all over come to Brighton.


1




 

2



 

3



 

4



 

5


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 9, 2018)

Another from today.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 9, 2018)

Last Bloom by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Sep 9, 2018)

For @smoke665  I asked my husband what color is this flower.  He said red.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 9, 2018)

Sailing on a cool gray day.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2018)

@CherylL I like your husband!!!


----------



## waday (Sep 9, 2018)

Stop by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## lta_ollie (Sep 10, 2018)

20180528-LTA_0282 by Aaron Oliveri, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Sep 10, 2018)

1.  Quincy on his throne



Quincy posing by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.  Fighting over the throne



Fighting over the stool by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Sep 10, 2018)

CherylL said:


> 1.  Quincy on his throne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them so much


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2018)

Quincy is always so expressive!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 10, 2018)

CherylL said:


> 1.  Quincy on his throne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pair. I bet they aren't spoiled in the least either


----------



## CherylL (Sep 11, 2018)

Mantis vs Hummer



Mantis vs Hummer by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 11, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Mantis vs Hummer
> 
> 
> 
> Mantis vs Hummer by Cheryl, on Flickr


NICE!
How did that end?


----------



## CherylL (Sep 11, 2018)

snowbear said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Mantis vs Hummer
> ...



After getting photos I relocated the mantis.  He came back today and relocated him again.  I took many photos and missed focus.  My settings were at f6.  Here is another one not as sharp.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 11, 2018)

I think we've all seen the photos of the mantis with the captured hummer. So glad you didn't get_ that_ shot. Nice one!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 12, 2018)

A few of a friend's antique dolls. (She has thousands!)  9/11/18 iPhone

7+


----------



## CherylL (Sep 12, 2018)

otherprof said:


> A few of a friend's antique dolls. (She has thousands!)  9/11/18 iPhone
> 
> 7+View attachment 163093



She has thousands of old dolls?  You need to take photos and add to the Creepy doll thread.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been eyeing this volunteer canna lily over the fence all summer.  Finally got a chance to take photos thanks to the red challenge.  With the lensbaby 60 twist.



Volunteer Canna Lily by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Sep 12, 2018)

CherylL said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > A few of a friend's antique dolls. (She has thousands!)  9/11/18 iPhone
> ...


I didn’t realize there was one. Can’t wait to check it out!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 12, 2018)

I spotted the red light from the washing machine shining through the textured door, and did some slow shutter pan and shake I learned in the artsy impressionism challenge.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Sep 13, 2018)

Two from today, X-T2 + XF 90mm f2


----------



## ceemac (Sep 13, 2018)

with a little touch of last night's snow.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

snow !


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Two from today, X-T2 + XF 90mm f2
> 
> View attachment 163129
> 
> View attachment 163130



Great shapes in that second shot, along with a splash of red. If it wasn't "red" week, I'd like to see that in B&W. Hmmm... maybe selective color?!?!?!?!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 163132



Made me smile as I scrolled down anticipating the red


----------



## otherprof (Sep 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> For this week’s challenge,  highlight the color red in your compositions. Be creative! Have fun!
> 
> As always, new photos only please.


Was at the supermarket with She Who Must Be Obeyed this morning, and spotted these. #3 is my favorite.

1. As American as Pomegranate Pie 







2. Self-referential Red





3. This certainly highlights the color red!


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Two from today, X-T2 + XF 90mm f2
> ...



Thank you.  Here`s another from today


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2018)

End of Fuji400H roll, last frame. C41 press kit. Nikon F


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

gosh those are nice colors JC


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

@otherprof has finally answered the question: "What's black and white and red all over?"


----------



## CherylL (Sep 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I spotted the red light from the washing machine shining through the textured door, and did some slow shutter pan and shake I learned in the artsy impressionism challenge.
> 
> View attachment 163112
> 
> ...



Creative!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Creative!



Thanks very much, and the perfect example of how the weekly challenges have expanded my photography. Not that these are shots of a lifetime or anything, but those photos never would have been taken without the weekly challenges.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Creative!
> ...



I’m glad to hear that people are getting something out of the challenges.  Sometimes, for we hobbyists, I think the “challenge” is lack of motivation or boredom with shooting the same old...  Having an assignment gives us some purpose if we’re otherwise uninspired that day/week etc.  

I’m excited about next weeks  challenge.  It’s sonething that I really need to work on and I think many others do too.  Sorry no spoilers!  Check back tomorrow


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 13, 2018)

I really enjoy these challenges when I get to participate, I've missed a few I really wanted to try, but sometimes work just sucks the life out of me, or my schedule just doesn't click. You would think a week is plenty of time to sneak in a shot or two but sometimes I blink and it's over.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 13, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> I really enjoy these challenges when I get to participate, I've missed a few I really wanted to try, but sometimes work just sucks the life out of me, or my schedule just doesn't click. You would think a week is plenty of time to sneak in a shot or two but sometimes I blink and it's over.



There’s no time limit.  You can post in prior challenges anytime.  I frequently add to some of my favorite ones.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## otherprof (Sep 13, 2018)

Sitting on the deck, smoking a pipe, I glanced down and noticed the ashtray.  This, I thought, is one for the road as we leave the red challenge - the road being Rt. 66.
So I did a little set up work (cleaned the ashtray), sat back down and relit my pipe and took this one with my iPhone 7+.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 13, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 163156


Zulu42, that shot has everything! The color, the words, the flames, the hair and the hearts - the total package!


----------



## otherprof (Sep 14, 2018)

Spotted a few minutes ago outside a local bagel shop.

Absolutely my last red shot for a while.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 26, 2018)




----------

